# Burglary this afternoon.



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Got a call from the S.O. about 2:00PM, someone had broken into my house about noon. Neighbor called it in but by the time PO-PO got there they were long gone. I was allowed in by 3 and was asked what was missing. Interestingly, here's what they stole:

My 40 LCD HDTV, insured through Rent-A-Center. I have a new one coming out in the morning. I can only image them sneaking that out of my upstairs apartment and not being seen. There's only two ways in; the front door and the back fire escape in clear view of the main street. They took my first generation XBOX and about 4 games, and a bootleg copy of Transformers still in the drive. They left all the controllers and another box of about 20 games. They tried to take my desktop computer but couldn't figure out my wiring so they just stole the wireless keyboard, but not the USB receiver off the back of the tower. Then they got into the spare bedroom.

They took my Team Losi 1/10th scale R/C car, charger and all my batteries. I think this is what they were after the whole time because they physically moved all my slot car crap out of the way to get to it. They even picked up and moved Sequoia Speedway 2' and put it back down on the saw horses. The problem is the ESC has been out of that car for a year, and the main diff is virtually gone. Also, if they try to race it locally with my transponder they'll be pinched for sure, because only a handful of us have that model. The local race track is keeping an eye out for the perps. The only real value was my left handed PCM controller, worth maybe $100. 

They also did not touch a single HO car and they are all over the track and the small table next to it. Nothing was even moved other than the track. They also took a small point and shoot digital camera worth about $20, and had unhooked the laptop from Sequoia but didn't take it. The laptop was on when the cops got there, they may have been seeing what was on it and ran out of time. I'm 99% sure I had turned it off when I was done running laps this morning. 

They scared the beejezus out of Smokey; he was so far under the bed that I had to take it apart to get him out. He immediately went back under it when I put it back together. I'll get a can of tuna for him later to coax him out. 

I don't think the value of everything will even come close to my deductible, of course I'll make sure the insurance company knows how important that R/C car was to me, but at least they didn't mess with the slot car stuff. I'm sure they knew me, and know if they did I would personally hunt them down. Either that or they're too stupid to know they're more fun than a broken down Losi car.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Geez Pete that's bullcrap.  
Hope the cops can track them down and bring them to justice.

Glad Smokey didn't run out of the apartment -- that'd be insult to injury losing a loved pet too.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Well they weren't Harvard Grads! :freak: Sorry to here about the burglary, just glad they weren't slotcar collectors.  

hang in there Pete! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Man that stinks! i hope they get pinched when they try to use the R/C stuff


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Damn!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

We found my TV, stashed behind a dumpster near my alleyway. Cops waited for a few hours for someone to return then gave up. TV works fine, no finger prints other than mine. Rent-A-Center was happy they didn't have to replace it. 

Smokey came out, ate his tuna and went back under the couch.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Karma will catch up to them Pete.

It is always a really crappy feeling to know someone has been in your place uninvited.
I am glad that they didn't damage your track! :thumbsup:


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Hello Pete! Sorry to hear this. We have been RIPPED OFF before and when they came into our little store, that we had in indoors...at the Flea Market, that we had here in PA. they wnet in a took 4 highly upgraded 1/8 buggies. 3 OFNA & Mugem MBX4...they were all RTR and over $3000.00 total...w/over $300.00 motors in each 1 Etc. Pete...I got you man!!!

Hang in there! 

GOD DON"T LIKE UNGLY AND NOT TOO FINE OF PRETTY!!! LOL

Good luck Pete!


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Man that really sucks Pete! While I was reading through it, I just could not help but think of the who would be doing this. Not to point fingers instantly, but due to what they kept vs. what they left behind, its obvious its kids - High School age or less. Think about it - they took an RC, a wireless keyboard, they kept the XBOX. I mean, come on. And yeah, like you said, if they knew you then they have seen you running the RC and talking about the things you own. Just the simple fact they stashed the TV some place that was easily found makes you believe that they lifted the TV to make it seem like it was someone older that did the job - a kind of cover up. Not to get your suspecting senses geared up, but, if I were you, I'd start thinking of some of the local kids that have been around you whether at the RC track or not that may know enough about you as potential people.

Just as an additional measure, hit the local pawn shops and let them know what happened and ask them to keep a look out. If these kids get nervous with holding the hot items, they may run there to ditch them for whatever they can get cash wise.

I'm sorry this happened to ya Pete and even more sorry that some one violated your personal space. I remember having this happen to me and my family when I was a kid and finding out it was some teen agers that their parents were lawyers. Needless to say they got off with a slap on the wrist and our life went to trusting less and suspecting more. Thank God I'm not like that any more, but its understandable that shortly after that it was hard to get close to me and my family.

Hope things get back to normal for you and Smokey soon!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Invasion of the X-BOX snatchers*

Pete & Smokey,

Sorry this happened to you. Getting the T.V. back undamaged is a plus and smokey didn't get out...Wheeeeew!

If you ever find out who did this just tell them there is a bunch of HobbyTalkers that have some Tar and Feathers waiting!

Bob...Crooks are Scum bags...zilla


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Dang Pete that sucks. Hang in there. The feeling of being violated DOES go away with time. I was robbed in Jersey while I was in bed sleeping.


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Ouch! Thankfully it sounds like they were a bunch of amateurs, but still that sucks.


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

God watch over you Pete.

Please try to get some sleep tonight.

Tim leppert


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hopefully, the losers will be shot dead the next time they break into to someone's house.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Both were caught this morning. One was 14, the other the 17 year old son of the maintenence supervisor for the complex. They used a master key to get in. The supervisor has been fired, my locks have been changed and charges filed. They had sold the TV and left it there for the guy who bought it to pick it up. When he saw the cops he bolted and the cops never saw him. The R/C cars was also sold but I will have it back shortly. They can't account for the XBOX and that stuff, I think they sold it too but don't want to implicate that person for fear of getting killed. Anyway, it seems they broke into two other apartments over the last few weeks the same way. And the reason they didn't touch the slot cars is because most of them have been repainted and would have been really easy to track down by the use of Patto's decals. They're not entirely stupid. The only one racing HO's in the city are my group, and sooner or later these cars would have surfaced.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I have Tar and Feathers....lets goooooooooooooooo*

Pete,

They just used a key...Freakin insane kids had no rights to take your stuff. Glad they got busted and Supervisor canned. 

Just another fine example that crime doesn't pay. Don't do the crime if you aint got the time.

Bob...they will be behind bars someday...zilla


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*How unfortunate...*

How unfortunate that this happened Pete. I am glad that the perps did not mess with your slotcars and I am glad you have your TV back...
Tell Smokey it is ok to come out now...

Scott


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Pete McKay said:


> Both were caught this morning. One was 14, the other the 17 year old son of the maintenence supervisor for the complex. They used a master key to get in. The supervisor has been fired, my locks have been changed and charges filed. They had sold the TV and left it there for the guy who bought it to pick it up. When he saw the cops he bolted and the cops never saw him. The R/C cars was also sold but I will have it back shortly. They can't account for the XBOX and that stuff, I think they sold it too but don't want to implicate that person for fear of getting killed. Anyway, it seems they broke into two other apartments over the last few weeks the same way. And the reason they didn't touch the slot cars is because most of them have been repainted and would have been really easy to track down by the use of Patto's decals. They're not entirely stupid. The only one racing HO's in the city are my group, and sooner or later these cars would have surfaced.


Definitely glad to hear this! And just as I said, the age was definitely under 18. Those kids won't just have to deal with the law, but the son of the Maintenance Supervisor should have to deal with Dad once the law is finished with him! And how sad that these kids will now get to tote around a record.

I'm just glad you had a quicker resolution to all of this than most.

Thanks for updating us Pete!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Sorry to hear about everything Pete. It's demoralizing to have your personal space and property violated like that. That's the worst part. Things can be replaced. It's especially bad when it's done through channels that have been established as part of an authority and trust, between the supervisor and you and between the supervisor's kid and his dad. Whatever motivated them to destroy that trust for a few quick and dirty dollars is the root of evil in this case. It's easy to get jaded by these violations of human behavior but I still believe the vast majority of people out there are moral and respectful of other people and their property.


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

It sucks that it happened in the first place, but so awesome that they got caught. I love seeing justice at work.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey Pete glad to hear it ! Hope it doesn't happen again, to ANY of you !


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

man that is just proof that kids dont get taught what consequences are today.what would have happened to you guys if you got into that kind of trouble when you were their age??? I can tell you this much, the police would have been the least of my worries when they came knocking on my door!! and worse yet I probally would have asked to have them take me to jail for fear of what was going to happen when they left!!The sad part is now the kid's dad is out of a job because his kid went and did something stupid.One of my freinds had all of his r/c stuff stolen back in feb. same deal 16+17 yr. old kids. They got him for about 5 grand worth of gear.At their sentencing he told the judge he would be willing to drop the charges if he could have 5 minutes in a room with no windows alone with them!!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Well, as much as I would want something like that myself I'm going to let the law handle this one. I was planning on moving out in July when the lease is up here, I think that once my attorney deals with the apartment management company I may stay a bit longer, especially if the rent it somewhat....reduced, as a consequence. 

I now have several camera's in my house, one will be hooked up as a web cam shortly. The reason for this is I can log on at work and see what is going on in my house, see if Smokey is in the fridge, whatever. I'll have 100 GB of storage on the recording site, I don't know how much time that is in the format it records in though. But I can adjust the frame rates from 1 frame every 5 seconds to 30 frames a second. 

The other great thing is once I figure out how to actually work these things, I can have "live" webcam slot car racing!!! People would have to log onto my account so I would be pretty selective about who gets to watch. Especailly since that same account can watch my house when I'm gone. But I can record races for YouTube as well I believe.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Pete McKay said:


> Well, as much as I would want something like that myself I'm going to let the law handle this one. I was planning on moving out in July when the lease is up here, I think that once my attorney deals with the apartment management company I may stay a bit longer, especially if the rent it somewhat....reduced, as a consequence.
> 
> I now have several camera's in my house, one will be hooked up as a web cam shortly. The reason for this is I can log on at work and see what is going on in my house, see if Smokey is in the fridge, whatever. I'll have 100 GB of storage on the recording site, I don't know how much time that is in the format it records in though. But I can adjust the frame rates from 1 frame every 5 seconds to 30 frames a second.
> 
> The other great thing is once I figure out how to actually work these things, I can have "live" webcam slot car racing!!! People would have to log onto my account so I would be pretty selective about who gets to watch. Especailly since that same account can watch my house when I'm gone. But I can record races for YouTube as well I believe.


Sounds like a potentially good deal, considering the unique situation you are in Pete. If you can do that and still stay there after that that is awesome man. Personally, I'd tell them that I'm still moving and even more so because of what happened and you not wanting to stay there after all of this (especially if this is the calliber of people they have working there - makes one wonder what calliber of people they allow to rent/lease there too....no offense and definitely not directed to you at all). I'd have them responsible for moving me out and paying for my new place's rent for however long and having them take some responsibility for their actions that way.

As I recall, this is not your first issue with this place and have had other issues back when you were down with your ankle and things like that. Them not wanting to fix your fridge or something in your apartment - how ironic it was the maintenance man back then and here you are dealing with his stuff once again! Like I said, if you can hang in there and stick around, great bro, but for me, I'd definitely want to sever ties with that place soon.

The webcam setup sounds like a great idea for security and racing purposes, but as you indicated, it may be good to secure it and rebroadcast the race the day after or the moment after the race is over. As soon as your security is open to the public, someone will be peepin ya while you are out or even while you are home.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

The 'fridge was fixed after I called the health department on them. The old manager was fired after that incident. Then they tore my shower apart and didn't fix it for a week, the second maintenence man was reassigned to another complex after that. When my car was dinged by the kid downstairs playing baseball in the driveway after being told not to, they were evicted. I'm not the most liked person here to be sure but the property owners love me. 

I did lose a slot car today but I found it a few hours later in some gray cats bed. This is the second time he has stole the same car and carried it off. When I took it away from him this time he followed me around demanding it back. I got this look when I finally had to get stern with him and tell him no...










I'm having to consider getting rid of him now based on the fact it's appearing he's a Jimmy Johnson fan, he keeps stealing the #48 car. Either that or send him to a kitty shrink.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Aw now how could you refuse that face !? He just wants to play too !


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

...it's when he does that look at 5:15AM when the food dish is empty that he gets a boot to the head. Smokey has learned the effects of Tai Quan Leap over his short but eventful life. 

He sleeps on the floor like an otter, he kicked all of my kids stuffed animals out of a mini hammock and will sleep there, and he has a noisy Blue Jay that comes to visit him several times a day when he sleeps on the back of the couch. I've seen him do a 4' vertical to catch a fly upside down, stick it in his mouth on the way down and land running full speed for the back room. I'll have to get a pic of his acrobatics on the cat tower when he has a wire loose (kitty short circuit) again.


----------



## MotorHeadbanger (Jan 26, 2008)

sorry to hear it. just saw a news story today about a new gizmo you get through the internet that basically makes even the most expensive home lock useless. picks it easily. you really mustve felt violated. i remember when it happened to me, all i wanted was 5 minutes alone w/them. but it seems all worked out afterall

cheers


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Good morn, Pete.

My Cat catches cars/takes the cars and pulls the tires of of them. You are lucky. Tires are harder to find. I'll bust her doing it. She will freeze when I say her name, paw on the chassis and teeth on a tire. Then it becomes her* game of coaxing her away from the car as she stares at me, daring me to reach for her. If I make a move, YOINK! and she runs away with my tire! I know she delights in me chasing her but it gets old fast. LOL

You can let your cat have the car, man. well....put a dummy chassis in it 
Heck, I'll even send ya a body to replace his...er I meant #48, yeah, that's it!
We are supposed to encourage the younger generations into our hobby, yeah?! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I think I have it figured out. The Johnson car sits at the back of the longest line of the track when I have them lined up by points. That places the car in the 3rd lane just going into turn 3, and is the closest car to the track edge. I think he just takes what he can reach without putting both front paws in the track and takes off. I'll repleace his car when I go to work today and see if I'm right.

One of the things the cops pointed out about this burgulary was that I had my very real looking Class 3 full auto airsoft M4 sitting in a rack at the end of my hallway, they had to see it on the way into my spare room, but they didn't touch it either. Nobody at this complex knows I played A/S so to them, it would have been real unless they pulled the mag out and saw little white BB's. Some of the stuff makes sense, other things made no sense. But I'm not losing sleep over it, it's taken care of and I go on.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Pete McKay said:


> One of the things the cops pointed out about this burgulary was that I had my very real looking Class 3 full auto airsoft M4 sitting in a rack at the end of my hallway, they had to see it on the way into my spare room, but they didn't touch it either. Nobody at this complex knows I played A/S so to them, it would have been real unless they pulled the mag out and saw little white BB's. Some of the stuff makes sense, other things made no sense. But I'm not losing sleep over it, it's taken care of and I go on.


You just never know what is going through one's mind when they are in the middle of ripping someone off. If its their first time, adreneline is pumping and minds are racing so they probably do the weirdest things. Like I said, from the list you described of what was missing, it was very leading what age these punks had to be - they just don't value the things that a man like you values.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## rideinstile (Dec 26, 2007)

I really was upset to read this. I'm glad that they were caught. My inlaws live in an apt. and their downstairs neighbor broke in to try to steal money for drugs. They were caught, and evicted, but the damage was done. Your home is invaded and it's not the sme for a while, but it gets better. My then 5 year old son refused to sleep at night and would wait for the sun to go up before he'd go to bed (I worked nights and he didn't feel comfortable going to bed without me being home, I've since changed to a day position.) Hang in there, hope Smokey's ok too. Dave:thumbsup:


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Pete , glad they got caught and everyone will get what they deserve.. Good for you !


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Nothing worse than a thief. Hang 'em high I say. Glad they caught the creeps and you got some of your stuff back.

I've had show cars stolen, smash and grab jobs on other cars, jewelry stolen from apartments, etc., but never caught the scumbags. However one of my very mean street fighter friends in the past caught a guy stealing his stereo from his truck in the middle of the night and beat the guy to within an inch of his life. He spent a month in a coma and my friend was at risk of jail time until the scum woke up. I don't advocate violence but had to laugh at that thief getting his ass kicked royal over a $300 car stereo. He picked the WRONG guy to rob! :drunk:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

When I was 15 I caught 3 older guys TP'ing my house. They parked their car running on the side of the little barn we had and set forth to their task. I snuck out the back, jumped in their car and took off with it, leaving them in the dust. We had 9 acres so I ran the car up and down the rows in our orchard of Pecan trees, drifting through the corners, getting on two wheels a couple of times, all this with the windows down. Really kicking up some dust. After about 5 minutes I drove back, got out and threw the keys into a sludge pond next to the barn. Then, as the point of a pitchfork, they took every last bit of TP out of my trees and stuck it in their car. When I saw them the next time at school they wouldn't even make eye contact, but the story had already gotten out how I caught them. Nobody, but nobody, ever tried to TP my house again. My dad found out a few weeks later when the story filtered back to him, I think that was when I drank my first beer with my dad. Good times.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Hey Pete, sorry to hear about the robbery. It is certainly a feeling of being violated. I have upgraded to Xbox360 and PS3. Unfortunately, I gave away my old xbox, but you are welcome to have my PS2. Let me know if you want it.
Jim


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey Pete, I don't have any video games or anything like that,we don't spend a lot of time @ the t.v. but I do have an R/C Submarine I could send you. It will dive six feet,has led lights and is cool for scaring the fish. LMK OK? My email address is: [email protected] BTW That was cool what you did to the TPing juviniles !
Take care.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

ROFL!!! it's OK guys, my XBOX was basically a DVD player only, except when I played Tiger Woods '07. I have enough toys with all my slot car crap. I didn't play it enough to really miss it.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

*Another theif has been busted. Photo evidence.*










This was at 5:45AM this morning. The #48 was in the infield, 3rd car from the turn 3 side where he watches the racing. He stepped over the #24 and #71 to pick it up and take it back to his tower in the living room. This was done sometime between midnight and the time I took the picture.

I am wondering if there's something on the car that makes him take it over the others. I guess I'm going to have to get another JJ car and put them next to each other to see.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Aw c'mon Pete , let Smokey have his own race car already , will ya !? LOL !


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

He now has his scent on the car, Pete, so in his world, it belongs to him. LOL
He rubs his face on your hand or leg, right? You belong to him, too! heh!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Before he gave up his manhood his scent was everywhere. I have done a few experiments with JJ's car and others. When we run 3 lanes and the #48 car in any lane he only watches that car. When 3 cars are running and the #48 is hidden he don't watch the race as much. It has to be something visual on the car.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Geez you guys are blind! 










:lol:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

SwamperGene said:


> Geez you guys are blind!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Holy Cow I Think You're Right!!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*cracking me up guys...har*

:lol:LOL...Man glad to see that something bad can turn into this funny cat slot car mystery...nice pics of cat with car Pete and the mouse and car pics Gene...har

Bob...OMG this is funny...zilla


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Slott V said:


> However one of my very mean street fighter friends in the past caught a guy stealing his stereo from his truck in the middle of the night and beat the guy to within an inch of his life. He spent a month in a coma and my friend was at risk of jail time until the scum woke up. I don't advocate violence but had to laugh at that thief getting his ass kicked royal over a $300 car stereo. He picked the WRONG guy to rob! :drunk:


Did your friend apologize to the kid for almost killing him over a frickin' head unit? Did you, for laughing about it?

Just saying - seems a tad harsh.


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Scafremon said:


> Did your friend apologize to the kid for almost killing him over a frickin' head unit? Did you, for laughing about it?
> 
> Just saying - seems a tad harsh.



Just my opinion, but - once you willingly CHOOSE to become a criminal you need to accept whatever 'occupational hazards' come with the job. I have no sympathy/empathy for criminals of any kind.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

SOunds good kraz, but surely you could start finding some exceptions to that rule of thumb. I know you can.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Smokey's penthouse overlooking turns 3 and 4.

We had the race yesterday indoors because of the excessive heat. I have some minor track damage from the track expanding in the sun and cracking the berms outside the turns. It was so hot that the hot glue on the reed switches softened and two are out of position again. East fix, but that's pretty hot. Air temp was 102 but it was closer to 125 on the concrete where the track was.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

I see Smokey is in the tower keeping an eye on his car , eh?


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

He's really gonna be ticked off, his car is one that will be given away on Friday. He hasn't touched it since I moved the track into the living room. I guess he just wanted to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Dunk21 (Mar 23, 2007)

start watching ebay


----------

